

Ask HN: How can I learn and practice construction? - oakaz

I&#x27;m 26 years old engineer and I want to learn and practice how to build my own house. I live in the Bay Area, and wanna know what is the best way to start.<p>Ideas and recommendations are more than welcome. Thanks.
======
vellum
I can't find the link right now, but someone recommended this book in another
thread:

[http://www.amazon.com/Renovation-4th-Edition-Completely-
Revi...](http://www.amazon.com/Renovation-4th-Edition-Completely-
Revised/dp/1600854923)

